# 35 Schwinn street rod.



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 29, 2015)

Ground up media blast, many frame and fork repairs. The theme is grey and metallic. Thanks for the cabe and the cabers!

I have this grey and metallic 35 Schwinn up and running now, it's not complete, but starting to look like what I am after...sort of boardtrack, sort of custom, sort of rat..


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow, a lot of ground clearance! I bet someone was klunking it back in the 70s!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 29, 2015)

No doubt, it was a trashed frame, bent forks and trusses...she is pretty smooth now...not perfect but good for a rattle can job! I drilled a larger diameter hole in the front fork ends to help with axle alignment and fitting of the truss rod. Worked great.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2015)

Some new pics of this 35 Moto custom project, more to do, but I took it for a roll today!


----------



## sleepy (Sep 6, 2015)

That's really nice...feels like a real smooth rider just looking at the pics.


----------



## Barto (Sep 7, 2015)

Overall really nice ride, smokin' truss rods, like that style quite a bit.  Like the clean stripped down look.

Bart


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a  similar Shelby I bought a few years ago, already rodded.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 12, 2015)

I like the tank on yours, the rear fender is custom too I see. Sweeet!


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice clean no frill's looking custom good job!


----------

